# That wasn't one of my smartest move.



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Imagine sticking your fingers between the guard & a brand new 24 grit edger disc on a floor edger & accidentally turning the edger on .

Thankfully, it only flashed on & back off real quick & let me pull my hand back real quick. Nasty road rash on 2 fingers. Hurt like hell.


Another kick in the pills, was taking my old work truck (2010 f 150) to the carwash yesterday afternoon to get it cleaned up good so I could put it on the market to sell. Stupid deer decided it would be a good idea to jump in the middle of the road with me running 65 mph. Guess it'll be another couple weeks before I can get it listed.

I'm not gonna ask what else can go wrong this week, I don't wanna find ou.:no::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well that was really stupid. 24 grit.... ouch x 10.

Can't help it with deer. One second they're nowhere, next second they're in the middle of the road staring you down.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Well that was really stupid. 24 grit.... ouch x 10.
> 
> Can't help it with deer. One second they're nowhere, next second they're in the middle of the road staring you down.



I was working in a Christian Campus center when it happened. Some pretty course language came across my lips, including taking the lords name in vane. I hope that doesn't mean I'm going to hell.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

all the hunting you do and you needed a bumper tag..:whistling:laughing:


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

pinwheel said:


> I was working in a Christian Campus center when it happened. Some pretty course language came across my lips, including taking the lords name in vane. I hope that doesn't mean I'm going to hell.:laughing:


youtube "Jim Jeffries talks on Atheism and Religion"
after you listen , you won`t worry about going to hell.:clap:


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

pinwheel said:


> I was working in a Christian Campus center when it happened. Some pretty course language came across my lips, including taking the lords name in vane. I hope that doesn't mean I'm going to hell.:laughing:


I did or said something once (I can't remember what it was) and I asked the guy that works for me if he thought I would go to hell for it. He replied "No, that's not the reason." :sad: 

:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I hit a deer that jumped off of an embankment, landed across my windshield. Busted the Hell out of the glass, knocked the driver's side mirror off and put a pretty good dent in the door. 

Not a scratch ahead of the front windshield, I screamed like a chick in a 70's horror flick...

It's kinda funny now... 


Sorry about your luck with the sander, but it could have turned out much worse.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll take a sander over a biscuit cutter.

You can keep the deer, I have a clean record on that one.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Where's the picture!?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I stuck my hand down below a tablesaw once to clear the dust from the bag, forgetting the blade was down there it hit my thumb and took my nail clean off. I was a little liquored up to say the least.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

My FIL told me of someone he knew that had a momentary lapse of reason.

He checked to make sure the circular saw blade was set deep enough to cut through the wood.

While making the cut.

Yes, it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

My brother in law once pulled out his lighter to check a repair for leaks on the main gas line in a basement. Serious as a heart attack he told me to turn it off is something bad happened. 

In hindsight, I almost regret stopping him.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Worked with a guy once who got his hand caught in a heat sealer gave him a good burn on all 4 fingers.

So here he is bandaged up talking to management about how it happened and **** if he doesn't go well I went like this and sticks his other hand in the heat sealer and has the same thing happen.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> My brother in law once pulled out his lighter to check a repair for leaks on the main gas line in a basement. Serious as a heart attack he told me to turn it off is something bad happened.
> 
> 
> 
> In hindsight, I almost regret stopping him.




My dad had a plumber that he used on his rentals when I was a kid that would do that to every gas line he installed.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Another time when I was young and cocky. I reached under to make sure my skillsaw blade was going through my plywood. It was. Yes I was liquored up. It a kerf through three fingers 
hurt like hell. 


I have more. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Calidecks said:


> I have more.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Fingers?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm feeling less stupid by the minute.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Got all 10 of mine. I've had a brush with a shaper and a tablesaw twice. All of them accidents, slipping. The two tablesaw incidents were years apart but essentially the same thing. Using Poplar in the winter, dry wood, dry skin, slippery grip, sending a board through the tablesaw on edge against the fence. Neither was very bad. Still hurt for a week or so.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

My worst was setting up my miter saw on morning. I used to store the dust bag between the blade and the fence and after plugging the saw I and reached to grab the dust bag and pulled the trigger on the saw. 

I was certainly I would be missing part of a finger but it just cut my glove and left a mark on my finger.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have several "special moments. One I'm particularly fond of is the time I was using a 3" electric planer to fit a newly made custom door to antique jambs.

Used the left hand as a guide, and all I remember is that as I came to the end of the door, I felt my middle finger vibrating. It took a second or more to realize my finger was now being planed. 

I have no valid explanation. Just a major case of Stupid.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I’m reminded now of when I got stitches in seventh grade woodshop.

A sharp chisel is good for removing glue as well as slicing open an index finger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I have injured myself more with a utility knife than anything else . I have given myself some pretty nasty gashes to my hands and fingers .

I once stuck a finger in a router I had set up in a jig , trying to clear a piece of debris. Doh!!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> My worst was setting up my miter saw on morning. I used to store the dust bag between the blade and the fence and after plugging the saw I and reached to grab the dust bag and pulled the trigger on the saw.
> 
> I was certainly I would be missing part of a finger but it just cut my glove and left a mark on my finger.


 was the dust bag ok tho? lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> was the dust bag ok tho? lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Thankfully my finger kept the bad safe.


----------

